# kmem_suballoc error



## steelchain (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello all,

Now just to start off I will say I am noob, well compared to most people on here. I have only really been using freeBSD for about 6 months, I have a good handle on 90% of the basic operations but this issue has me stumped.
I couldn't find a troubleshooting forum so I was wondering if anyone could help me fix this issue here.
Now my server was crashing when I was transferring large files to it with the error 'kmem_map too small :536731648'. After some searching I found this post http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9650.
So I made the changes to /boot/loader.conf as suggested by phoenix, I changed the values to reflex my system(2GB RAM).

```
vm.kmem_size= 1073741824
vm.kmem_size_max=1G
vfs.zfs.arc_min: 536870912
vfs.zfs.arc_max: 1073741824
```
Then I rebooted and now I can't boot at all. I just get the following error at boot 'kmem_suballoc: bad status'.
Now I know that this is because I screwed up one of the values for kmem .
I have learnt my lesson about change things to random values. 
What I want to know is how to fix this?
I guess I just need to mount the hd some how in something and remove the incorrect values.
I am kind of lost here, any ideas?

Trent


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

Can you still boot to single user mode? Or does it stop before that?


----------



## steelchain (Jun 30, 2010)

I have tried but it just errors


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

If you boot the installation CD there's an option to run a Fixit shell. You can mount your harddisk there and change the loader.conf.


----------



## steelchain (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you,
Loaded a live file system and mounted it.
All fixed and working 

Thanks so much
Trent


----------

